# 💦🍓🎀Walkies in the rain, Bacon,Paris tank!✨



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Some pictures of our day yesterday. It was supposed to be 80's and sunny, but we ended up with the opposite. We still found a way to make the best of it anyway, a nice walk with the pups, yummy breakfast that morning and of course Ava modeling her new Paris Erotica Paris tank, one of my fave brands for years. We also got a new beaded leash by Fabuleash, it's the fireball collection so it's extra sparkly in the sun☀












And now I'm hungry! I think I'll go make some more bacon, raisin toast and eggs☕🍴🍳🍞 happy Sunday!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Now i'm hungry and it's only 3.20 pm here in uk .Beautiful photos of your chis,adorable


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Theres my fave little princess!!!
How amazing is she looking? Pablo wouldnt be able to contain himself around Ava !
Your breakfast looks well yummy, that bacon looks amazing. Bacon in Scotland has nothing on the american stuff!
Loving her Top and her new lead she could be a top doggy model, i'll need to be getting a glam lead for Neeva


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

michele said:


> Now i'm hungry and it's only 3.20 pm here in uk .Beautiful photos of your chis,adorable



Thanks so much Michele! I don't get to have a breakfast like this during the work week. I keep it simple with yogurt, bowl of cereal, or boiled eggs. So this was a real treat 😋🍴
And thanks so much. We took those pics in the gazebo, it was a nice day, despite the weather.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I just saw that top in Elaina's thread, it's so cute! It looks gorgeous on Ava too. And the food looks delicious! Good to hear you managed to have a good time even if the weather wasn't so great. It's a miserable rainy day here too today, but I'm contemplating going on a walk anyway.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Theres my fave little princess!!!
> 
> How amazing is she looking? Pablo wouldnt be able to contain himself around Ava !
> 
> ...



Hello love! Thanks so much! My baby is almost 22 months and I am noticing more and more how furry she's becoming. It's amazing how much they change from 1-2 yrs. plus she just got a bath Friday so she's even fluffier. 
Hmmm the fairy god mommy️ from Chicago just may have to surprise Neeva with a beautiful beaded leash of her own 💕😍. I love love love these beaded leaches. And they are not expensive either. This one I got on Ebay for $17.99 and free shipping, they have 100 lb of pull force! Not that that matters with a 3.6 lb chi 😂😂. She's light as a feather!
Thanks so much! That top is just too adorable in person, Parisian inspired and oh so precious. Girl chi's make you spend all your money lol! Especially chi's like Ava that actually love to dress up. I can't wait til Monday for pics of Neeva, and to watch her grow and be spoiled. 
Ohhhh that breakfast was so good. I just finished my 30 min workout to work off those guilt calories!😂😂I love breakfast and love bacon.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yummy , that breakfast looks delicious, especially the bacon. I love it nice and crispy like that. And Ava looks so pretty in her Paris tank ! I love the little doggie tag too. does that one have little stones in it. I want one like that for Ellie too. the Fabuleash is so pretty. I really want one but I like a longer length like 5 ft and I think they only come in 4ft. length.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ava is looking as beautiful as ever in her tank top it looks lovely  I'm going to have a look at the beaded leads they're lush! glad yous had a nice day!x


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ava is such a pretty girl, her hair is definitely thicker! I love the tank on her, very cute. I haven't ordered any of this brand yet. How is the fit compared to WL and LD? It is so hot here lately that we are just sticking to harnesses for any "fashion"!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I just saw that top in Elaina's thread, it's so cute! It looks gorgeous on Ava too. And the food looks delicious! Good to hear you managed to have a good time even if the weather wasn't so great. It's a miserable rainy day here too today, but I'm contemplating going on a walk anyway.



Hi Camille! Thanks so much. It rained while we were halfway home lol go figure!? But we got to hang out under the gazebo and what perfect timing for a photo shoot. Pariero has been a fave of mine for years. I really got into buying this brand heavily last summer, and now it's an addiction 😳😳! Elaina and I have similar taste and we are always buying the same things, and we are both shopaholics when it comes to the dogs lol. But I'm a huge shopaholic in general, I don't think bf and I go more than a week without buying ourselves something. Especially me 😊. 
I hope you got to get out and enjoying a nice walk with your babies. 😘


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yummy , that breakfast looks delicious, especially the bacon. I love it nice and crispy like that. And Ava looks so pretty in her Paris tank ! I love the little doggie tag too. does that one have little stones in it. I want one like that for Ellie too. the Fabuleash is so pretty. I really want one but I like a longer length like 5 ft and I think they only come in 4ft. length.



Thanks Elaina! I like the Paris tank much better in person. It looks sooo Gorgeous on her. and the tag I purchased last year on Etsy, the shop is called Love Frankie and Lola, and it was a custom design I created myself. I'm sure she can make one just like it for Ellie.
I absolutely love fabuleash and highly recommend their leashes. They are perfect for summer time. And hands down my fave leash. I'm thinking of ordering a few more.
I wish I remembered the brand of that bacon. It was delicious and you're right, very crispy. I think I got it at Meijers grocery store. 
We had much better weather today. How about you? How was your weekend?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! I like the Paris tank much better in person. It looks sooo Gorgeous on her. and the tag I purchased last year on Etsy, the shop is called Love Frankie and Lola, and it was a custom design I created myself. I'm sure she can make one just like it for Ellie.
> I absolutely love fabuleash and highly recommend their leashes. They are perfect for summer time. And hands down my fave leash. I'm thinking of ordering a few more.
> I wish I remembered the brand of that bacon. It was delicious and you're right, very crispy. I think I got it at Meijers grocery store.
> We had much better weather today. How about you? How was your weekend?


i'll have to look up that site on Etsy. I really want a tag like that for Ellie . I have some SL leashes I love. I wish they'd make the fabuleashes in 5 ft length ... 
we have had very humid weather and today about 90 degrees. I don't like it when its this humid ... Peter and I had a really nice day yesterday. we were celebrating his birthday and I took him to a really really nice ( and expensive . lol ) restaurant . I don't take pics with my phone but I wish I got a pic of our meals. and the deserts were to die for delicious


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'll have to look up that site on Etsy. I really want a tag like that for Ellie . I have some SL leashes I love. I wish they'd make the fabuleashes in 5 ft length ...
> 
> we have had very humid weather and today about 90 degrees. I don't like it when its this humid ... Peter and I had a really nice day yesterday. we were celebrating his birthday and I took him to a really really nice ( and expensive . lol ) restaurant . I don't take pics with my phone but I wish I got a pic of our meals. and the deserts were to die for delicious



Ohhhh happy birthday to Peter. Which restaurant did you go to? I love sweets! I could eat sweets all day if they weren't so fattening lol. I would have loved pics of your yummy dessert. I'm so visual lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Ava is such a pretty girl, her hair is definitely thicker! I love the tank on her, very cute. I haven't ordered any of this brand yet. How is the fit compared to WL and LD? It is so hot here lately that we are just sticking to harnesses for any "fashion"!



Deb Ava sends you kisses! Thanks for noticing her coat is growing. She's such a lady now. I can't believe it. I would say the ss and s fit like a Wooflink size 1 and 2 and the med fits like Wooflink size 4. But that's just my opinion. You are right to do the SL collars and harnesses. It really works for your girls considering the weather.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in love with the tank and the leash! So cute! That tank might be my favorite thing I've seen Ava in. I should look into a beaded leash. They are so pretty.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I'm in love with the tank and the leash! So cute! That tank might be my favorite thing I've seen Ava in. I should look into a beaded leash. They are so pretty.



Thanks Katie! I came so close to not buying the Paris tank, but I'm glad I changed my mind. It is such a pretty top that I bought the pink one for Brax to match with Ava.
Ohhhh you would love the Fabuleash. They come in such a wide range of colors and beading. She even makes leads for the show ring. I ordered mine in eBay because I wanted it fast lol. I got it within 2-3 days for $17.99 and free shipping. Ebay has a good selection. 

Here's some links
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391192071371&globalID=EBAY-US 

Here's one I haven't gotten around to buying yet. It's in my list. But first u need purple, to match a buddy belt I have 😍

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391192071371&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'll have to look up that site on Etsy. I really want a tag like that for Ellie . I have some SL leashes I love. I wish they'd make the fabuleashes in 5 ft length ...
> 
> we have had very humid weather and today about 90 degrees. I don't like it when its this humid ... Peter and I had a really nice day yesterday. we were celebrating his birthday and I took him to a really really nice ( and expensive . lol ) restaurant . I don't take pics with my phone but I wish I got a pic of our meals. and the deserts were to die for delicious



I hope Minnie and Toots get their bear tanks today. I was on the Japan and LA site and they have sold out of so many things already! I think we may have gotten the last of what was left in most stuff. So glad we did!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hope Minnie and Toots get their bear tanks today. I was on the Japan and LA site and they have sold out of so many things already! I think we may have gotten the last of what was left in most stuff. So glad we did!


I don't think they've even been sent out yet. i'll have to call my cc company to see if my card has been charged. when I tried to add it to the last order he said it had already been sent out but he would send the 2 bear tanks out with no shipping fee but i'm assuming he had to wait till when they put another order in to Japan ... 
yes, hardly any or sold out of most things. I agree, its good we got what we got when we did or they would of been gone . I really love them all. I don't even care about ordering WL anymore and not too anxious about more LD cause I have so much already


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Love the Paris tank on Ava!! I like it with the bows taken off the shoulders too. Yup, I do kinda regret not getting it.
I see what you mean about the Fabuleash. The fireball collection really stands out. I really wanted one in Voilet to use when I have Carolina dressed in yellow and for my yellow WL bag (I like a touch of purple with yellow sometimes), but I might have to get the pink too after seeing Ava's.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the Paris tank on Ava!! I like it with the bows taken off the shoulders too. Yup, I do kinda regret not getting it.
> 
> I see what you mean about the Fabuleash. The fireball collection really stands out. I really wanted one in Voilet to use when I have Carolina dressed in yellow and for my yellow WL bag (I like a touch of purple with yellow sometimes), but I might have to get the pink too after seeing Ava's.



Thanks Michele! I can't stand the bow twists on the shoulders for some reason. Am I weird? Lol. I even took those bows off of the Panda dress.
Braxton has a pink Paris tank coming, I'm beyond thankful that I was able to get her one, considering they are mostly sold out now. They also have 2 PEM tanks coming, Brax had that green Ichigo coming, and Panda tank in pink ( it's more like a dress to me)
Yes I love the fireball, as you said it really stands out? Do they have purple? I can't remember. If so, it will match Ava's purple Python bb. I bought my fabuleash on eBay for $17.99 freeship, cause I'm impatient lol and wanted it fast!! Got it in 2 days. I agree that purple and yellow is perfect together, that's exactly what I'd do. It'll look great with your bag. I try to match everything with our carriers and harnesses. I have the purple Glam Wooflink bag.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the Paris tank on Ava!! I like it with the bows taken off the shoulders too. Yup, I do kinda regret not getting it.
> 
> I see what you mean about the Fabuleash. The fireball collection really stands out. I really wanted one in Voilet to use when I have Carolina dressed in yellow and for my yellow WL bag (I like a touch of purple with yellow sometimes), but I might have to get the pink too after seeing Ava's.



Oh and did you see that Pariero added those bow stripe tops to both sites? I see xs low already. I'm gonna try and wait to order those, as if like to order the other new tops that they have spaces for too, I'm hoping the bear tank and there was a dress too that came in grey and in pink that Elaina and I love.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh and did you see that Pariero added those bow stripe tops to both sites? I see xs low already. I'm gonna try and wait to order those, as if like to order the other new tops that they have spaces for too, I'm hoping the bear tank and there was a dress too that came in grey and in pink that Elaina and I love.


low stock in XS bow top already ??? oh , noooo. I saw them early this morning but they weren't low stock then... did you see there's 2 new LD things. i'm not ordering them though 
got the bear tops for Minnie and Toots. both pink. that's ok cause the other bear tank comes in yellow and no pink ... 

what ever happened with your second hautelook order ???


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh and did you see that Pariero added those bow stripe tops to both sites? I see xs low already. I'm gonna try and wait to order those, as if like to order the other new tops that they have spaces for too, I'm hoping the bear tank and there was a dress too that came in grey and in pink that Elaina and I love.


I did see that earlier this morning. That one was not on my have to have list. I remember I liked the bear tank and the dress better. I would have gotten it quicker if it didn't have 3 bows going down the back, but that's just me.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> low stock in XS bow top already ??? oh , noooo. I saw them early this morning but they weren't low stock then... did you see there's 2 new LD things. i'm not ordering them though
> 
> got the bear tops for Minnie and Toots. both pink. that's ok cause the other bear tank comes in yellow and no pink ...
> 
> ...



I dont know what I did lol. If I got distracted and didn't finish the transaction? I called my bank and I only had the one hautelook order come out. I'm not worried about it. Cause I know you weren't happy with some of the fabric for certain items, and I think I over Hip doggie. The orange eyelet would be the oh thing I'd buy if ever another sale. 

I was half asleep lol. But doesn't a triangle mean low stock? I think it's called the stripe ribbon tank. And there are triangles by the xs. That sucks. I would really like to get those for a little less too. You remember l the stuff we bought last summer? It was a big summer sale and everything was cheap! Do you remember when they started that sale? Mid or late summer? Cause there is a bunch of new things I saw on YouTube that I would want. 
Here's what I think they do in Japan. I think when we find new things on YouTube, that they are already in the Japan store for purchase. Then they put them on sale, then they add them to the website and that's why the stock is low so soon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I did see that earlier this morning. That one was not on my have to have list. I remember I liked the bear tank and the dress better. I would have gotten it quicker if it didn't have 3 bows going down the back, but that's just me.



I agree that one is cute, but not at the top for me either. I'm thinking they are cuter in person. I would snatch them up for $20 lol


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I agree that one is cute, but not at the top for me either. I'm thinking they are cuter in person. I would snatch them up for $20 lol


Completely agree.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Love the Paris tank on Ava!! I like it with the bows taken off the shoulders too. Yup, I do kinda regret not getting it.
> 
> I see what you mean about the Fabuleash. The fireball collection really stands out. I really wanted one in Voilet to use when I have Carolina dressed in yellow and for my yellow WL bag (I like a touch of purple with yellow sometimes), but I might have to get the pink too after seeing Ava's.



So they do have a purple fabuleash in fireball and a bunch of other colors. 
This is the seller I ordered from

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391192071371&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I dont know what I did lol. If I got distracted and didn't finish the transaction? I called my bank and I only had the one hautelook order come out. I'm not worried about it. Cause I know you weren't happy with some of the fabric for certain items, and I think I over Hip doggie. The orange eyelet would be the oh thing I'd buy if ever another sale.
> 
> I was half asleep lol. But doesn't a triangle mean low stock? I think it's called the stripe ribbon tank. And there are triangles by the xs. That sucks. I would really like to get those for a little less too. You remember l the stuff we bought last summer? It was a big summer sale and everything was cheap! Do you remember when they started that sale? Mid or late summer? Cause there is a bunch of new things I saw on YouTube that I would want.
> Here's what I think they do in Japan. I think when we find new things on YouTube, that they are already in the Japan store for purchase. Then they put them on sale, then they add them to the website and that's why the stock is low so soon.


oh, just as well your order didn't go thru ... the new cupcake tanks in hot pink were horrible !!! I just sent back my second order today. the whole order. and 3 things from the first order. I ordered Minnie a lot and none of the size XS fit her and the S was too big.

yes. triangle means low stock. oh, I guess I only looked on the US site. maybe I didn't look at the chart on the Japan site. I love the striped ribbon tanks. i'm going to order the XS in Pink for Ellie before it runs out. I know it wont still be around for 20 dollars. maybe the other sizes , but not the XS pink if its already low in stock ... 

no, I don't remember when that was last summer. right now , if you can find you size... there are great prices on I chigo hoodies and a few other styles but I already bought those ... oh, beige dot tops right now are super cheap too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, just as well your order didn't go thru ... the new cupcake tanks in hot pink were horrible !!! I just sent back my second order today. the whole order. and 3 things from the first order. I ordered Minnie a lot and none of the size XS fit her and the S was too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just looked on the LA site and those ribbon tops look better on there. Something about the lighting on the Japan site. The pics aren't as clear. I do think they are cute. I just wish they were cheaper, and I did like the other things better as I was telling Michele. I will def keep an eye on those though. 
I already have on order for Brax 
Pink Ichigo
Pink panda 
Pink Paris
2 PEM tanks in ss and s
They should be shipping soon I would think
That sounds awful about your last order of Minnie's things. I'm thinking I'm done with Hip doggie clothing. Besides the Orange eyelet but I'm in no hurry for that either. I would love another pop tent though.


----------

